# WinXP hat Hänger



## Coldfist (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit hat mein Windows sehr starke Hänger. Windows friert dann einfach für ein paar Sekunden ein nur um dann wieder weiter zu machen.  Manchmal wird aus den paar sekunden auch ne Minute oder so.
Besonders häufig kommt dies vor, wenn ich meinen Browser starte oder Beende(Opera 8.54)

Zudem zeigt mein SystemMonitor (Strg+Alt+entf -> Systemleistung) gar nichts mehr an.
Cpu-Auslastung 0%
Speichernutzung 0% und bei den anderen Werten steht auch nichts.

Ich weiß der sicherste Weg wäre eine Windows neuinstallation, aber dafür habe ich weder die Zeit noch kann ich mir das im Moment leisten (aufgrund der vielen Installierten Programme, die ich dann wieder neuinstallieren und einstellen müsste)

Gibt es vielleicht ein paar Tools, die mir dabei helfen könnten? TuneUp Utilities hab ich schon benutzt und meine Registry ist auch "clean" soweit man das von einem windows behaupten kann.

Sonst noch Ansätze?
Danke,
Cold

edit: oder kann es an der megamäßigen Hitze liegen? Meine Cpu brüht so zwischen 50 und 60°C laut meiner Gehäuseanzeige...(AMD XP 2800+)


----------



## Azi (24. Juli 2006)

Nabend!

Ich hab den gleichen Prozessor, die Hitze ist sogar recht kühl (ich bekomme den zu 50°C, wenn ich 2 Zimmerventilatoren auf den PC gerichtet habe). Beim Starten und Beenden eines Browsers ist es relativ normal, wenn der PC für wenige Sekunden hängt, der macht ja viel (insbesondere wenn du wenig RAM hast, schreibt er viel auf der Festplatte rum). Aber zwischendurch sollte sowas nicht geschehen. Wovon ich auch abraten ann, ist der TuneUp RAM-Optimizer (oder wie das Ding auch immer heisst, ist ein kleines Thermomether im Systembereich der Taskleiste, wenn es rumwerkelt wird es zu einer Uhr). Es macht den PC extrem langsam und optimiert nichtmal, sondern verschlimmert die Situation nur.

Azi


----------



## Coldfist (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ja, den ram-optimizer benutze ich auch nicht. Hier mal mein System:

Amd xp 2800+
2x 512MB DDR-Ram
Geforce fx 5700
Msi K7N2 Delta
1x Maxtor 80GB HDD Flüssiggelagert
1x Maxtor 120GB HDD Flüssiggelagert

Naja, das wars so ziemlich. Den Virenscanner hab ich mehrmals laufen lassen, wenn er nicht grad abgestürzt ist, hat er nichts angezeigt (Antivir).

Ich will wirklich nicht mein Windows neu aufsetzen, ihr wisst sicherlich wieviel Streß sowas immer bedeutet 

fg
Cold


----------



## josDesign (24. Juli 2006)

Evtl. erstelle mal mit dem Tool HiJackThis einen Log und poste ihn. Vielleicht laufen unnötige Prozesse. 

Vielleicht kommst du so weiter?!


----------



## Coldfist (24. Juli 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:20:02, on 24.07.2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Programme\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe
E:\Programme\Pulse\Pulse.exe
E:\Programme\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
e:\progra~1\winamp\winamp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVComsX.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
E:\Programme\Opera\Opera.exe
D:\HijackThis.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Programme\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Antivirus System Tray Tool] E:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pulse] E:\Programme\Pulse\Pulse.exe -splash
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [iTouch Application] E:\Programme\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - E:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - E:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\windows\system32\nutafun4.dll' missing
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.frame.crazywinnings.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.frame.crazywinnings.com (HKLM)
O23 - Service: AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - E:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Service (AntiVirService) - AVIRA GmbH - E:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON Printer Status Agent2 (EPSONStatusAgent2) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## Coldfist (25. Juli 2006)

Hmm, weil keiner Antwortet schließe ich mal draf, das in der Hijack this log nix ungewöhnliches steht.

Zwei Dinge sind mir aber noch aufgefallen.
Mein Opera benötigt gerne mal 50MB an Speicher, mein Virenscanner 20MB.

Wenn ich im icq 2 Chatfenster gleichzeitig geöffnet habe, liegt die cpu-Auslastung so bei 25%...

Für mich sind diese Werte nicht gerade normal...

fg
Cold


----------



## DrivenHoliday (25. Juli 2006)

Hi,

Wenn du im Taskmanager unter Prozesse, Ansicht, Spalten auswählen ein Häkchen vor E/A Lesen und E/A Schreiben machst kannst du sehen welcher Prozess grade viel auf der Festplatte arbeitet, vielleicht hilft dir das.

Sonst kannst du auch noch den Prefetch-Ordner aufräumen, ich habe einen Cmd-Script dafür, sobald ich den gefunden hab sende ich ihn dir.

Dann kannst du auch noch die Festplatte defragmentieren und aufräumen.

Wenn das alles nicht hilft, kannst du Windows reinstallieren, allerdings können dabei Programme und Dateien verloren gehen, der Grossteil bleibt aber erhalten. Wenn du dazu noch Infos brauchst melde dich einfach.

Gruß

Driven


----------



## Coldfist (25. Juli 2006)

Danke erstmal, mit dem Windows reinstallieren hätte ich kein Problem - vom Können her.

Das Problem ist ja das die ganze Registry dann weg ist und ich so ziemlich alle Programme neu draufspielen muss und das sind wirklich nicht wenige...

Kann mir einer mal sagen, was diese csrss.exe für eine ist? die liest nämlich 250.000 (kb/s?)!
Naja Antivir liest auch 60.000...

Also ohne scheinen die Werte ja nich zu sein. Ich hab übrigens das Gefühl dass es ein Festplattenproblem sein könnte. Ich habe meistens im Hintergrund Musik laufen und die Hakt ab und zu und Musik ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich der Ressourcenfresser.

Naja fürs Defragmentieren muss ich erstmal die Platten etwas leerer bekommen, weil man dafür laut Windoof 15% freien Speicherplatz brauch <- hab ich nur auf dem Laufwerk mit der Auslagerungsdatei...

Bis dahin, fg
Cold


----------



## TwoFaze (25. Juli 2006)

Schau mal hier: csrss.exe

Gruß!


----------



## DrivenHoliday (25. Juli 2006)

Also, csrss.exe schreibt und ließt bei mir auch so viele, das scheint ganz normal zu sein.

Hier der Code für den Cmd-Script:

del %windir%\prefetch\*.* /q
start %windir%\system32\rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks

Einfach in Editor einfügen, auf speichern gehen und als Dateinamen „Prefetch sauber.cmd“ mit Gänsefüßchen eingeben.

Dann im Explorer Doppelklick auf die Datei. Das solltest du einmal die Woche wiederholen, oder du fügst sie am besten gleich bei den geplante Tasks ein.

So noch mal zum reinstallieren, ich glaube, die meisten Programme bleiben drauf, aber ich weiß es nicht 100Pro.

Viel Glück noch

Driven


----------



## TS-JC (25. Juli 2006)

OO Defrag ist ein gutes Defrag-Programm wie ich finde.
Da hast du mehrere Möglichkeiten wie du defragmentieren willst.
Dabei muss die Festplatte auch nicht zu 15% leer sein.

Und besser als Windows defragmentiert es allemal


----------

